# Horário dos posts



## Minho (30 Jul 2006 às 20:49)

Já reparam que o horário dos posts não está direito. O forum está com uma hora adiantada... São 19:48 e no rodapé do forum está: Hora GMT +1. São as 20:48.


----------



## Administrador (30 Jul 2006 às 21:04)

Penso que isso seja devido a que o servidor onde se aloja o site tenha 1 hora adiantada. Se fores a http://www.meteopt.com/profile.php?do=editoptions, nas _opções de Data & Hora_ em _Correcção DST_ coloca _Não permitir correcção DST_ para ficar a hora correcta. No entanto ficará Hora GMT e não Hora GMT + 1 como é correcto.


----------



## Administrador (30 Jul 2006 às 22:47)

Já falei com os responsáveis pelo servidor e agora a hora está correcta com as correcções DST.

Hora GMT +1. São as 22:47.


----------



## tozequio (30 Jul 2006 às 23:19)

No meu perfil, estava 2 horas adiantadas. Tive que alterar isso no perfil, agora já está ok


----------

